# كل عام وانتم بخير بمناسبه عيد الاضحى



## BITAR (4 نوفمبر 2011)

*كل عام والاخوه المسلميين بكل خير

واكيد الايام دى هتسمعوا كتير من القصص 

عن 

الخرفان 
 هتلاقوا خروف بيقتل صاحبه قبل ما يقتله زى صاحبنا دا 

 








 او

 خروف عمال يدعى يموت قبل العيد زى دا

 



 بس

 المهم انكم هتلاقوا فى الاخر شويه خرفان موجوده تضحوا بيها

 زى دول

 




 واهم من دا كلوا 
مفيش حد ينسى 
 ويقولى انا دبحت معزه 
 


 او

 دبحت بقره
 



 او

 دبحت 

جاموسه
 



 

  او
 دبحت جدى الى هو ذكر الماعز

 



**
*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (4 نوفمبر 2011)

كلام جميل وصور رائعة الرب يباركك


----------



## كرستينا كركر (4 نوفمبر 2011)

*جميييييييييييييييييييييييل جدا​​* *ربنا يبارك​​*


----------



## BITAR (6 نوفمبر 2011)

*شكرا للمرور*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (6 نوفمبر 2011)

العيد فرحة 
مااااااااااااااااء :smile02
ههههههههههه
شكرا يا أستاذ بيتر​


----------



## rania79 (7 نوفمبر 2011)

المهم عايزين اللحمة
ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## BITAR (8 نوفمبر 2011)

*شكرا للمرور*​


----------

